# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Cần mua một máy phay gỗ tự chế CNC

## thanhnhon18

Do nhu cầu mình cần 1 máy phay gỗ CNC kích thước làm việc X1000 ; Y 1000-1200 ; Z500 (mm) Ai có thể chế được thì liên hệ qua SĐT 0888201088. Mình ở Nam Định. Mẫu có thể giống Clip hay Ảnh dưới

----------


## thanhnhon18

Bác nào Pro chế giùm e nhé

----------


## thanhnhon18

> Bác nào Pro chế giùm e nhé

----------


## Luyến

bên em chuyên chế tạo máy cnc khắc gỗ bác ạ. bác có thể thể tham khảo ở đây ạ: hoặc điện thoại số 0987302460 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...=Luy%E1%BA%BFn

----------


## ktshung

Z500 có vẻ quá lớn, bác chủ làm gì mà cần Z cao vậy ạ

----------


## nnk

Z500 thì chi phí hơi bị mặn à, mà không biết chủ thớt sử dụng cho mục đích gì mà cần Z tới 500

----------


## anhduy0410

Hàng khủng quá bác ơi không biết có bác nào nhận không  :Wink:

----------


## loiloc569

Em có nè bác à, z ht 500mm hay vai tăng giảm 500mm  bác chủ,

----------

